
Germany can no longer ratify Unitary Patent due to Brexit and AETR, says FFII - zoobab
http://blog.ffii.org/germany-can-no-longer-ratify-the-unitary-patent-due-to-brexit-and-the-established-aetr-case-law-says-ffii/
======
lioeters
The punchline hits hard..

"Such an unprecedented takeover of the EU’s institutional powers by external,
international organizations, of which the Unitary Patent system consists, is
dangerous and can undermine permanently democratic governance and with it,
economic development and sustainability in entire states in Europe."

------
stuaxo
I hadn't heard of the Unitary Patent before, this looks like it is one of the
few benefits of Brexit.

~~~
growlist
> few benefits of Brexit

...in your opinion. Please don't forget a majority of voters in the UK voted
for it, and their opinion likely differs from yours about the benefits.

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
A slim majority, with a significant number having said they'd have voted
Remain in the absence of propaganda later revealed to be a lie, such as that
regarding the NHS.

~~~
growlist
Whilst Project Fear was all completely based in reality I suppose?

------
taejo
This press release is basically meaningless to me, and I consider myself
somewhat informed of the general area. It does not say what the Unitary Patent
is (and also uses "Unitary Patent" to refer to a _treaty_ or _agreement_ about
patents, rather than a patent or type of patent). It does not define FFII
(Foundation for a Free Information Infrastructure), AETR (European Agreement
concerning the work of crews of vehicles engaged in international Road
Transport), TFEU (Treaty on the Functioning of the European Union), EPLA
(European Patent Litigation Agreement). The German version is only slightly
better.

